# Female Strength Standards



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I recently competed in my gyms weekly contest and am currently ranked 2nd in the gym (over guys and girls) got to be honest it suprised the hell out of me as i cant say there is one person in my gym who doesnt train their **** off. Some of you may know i train on my own and in a mainly male orientated gym its been difficult to push myself in certain exercises due to not having a spotter but ive always made continuous improvements. Im also very very shy in real life and it took me ages to muscle up the courage to ask one of the staff to watch my challenge attempt (which incidently i did at the end of an hour long leg session so im pretty sure i could have done more in the challenge had i done it at the start)

Ive searched around for strength standard for women and they seem to vary quite alot. Im interested in finding out if there is an official table used as strength training has never been my goal (although its kind of a bi product of mass building) and i found the buzz i got from competing and seeing my placement in the gym definitely makes me want to take part again.

My current weight is 61kg and here are some of the figures from my lifts and exercises. I have no idea if theyre 'normal' above/below average but itd be nice to find out.

Bench Press 50kg 6 reps

Dumbell overhead press 20kg dumbells 10 reps (I Have difficulty getting the bigger ones into position so for safetys sake i havent gone higher but definitely think i could manage it

Squat 60kg My squat technique isnt right at the minute, i have lower back issues so ive been taking it really slowly and not pushed myself in this focusing more ont he leg press

Deadlift 90kg As with my squats this seems to give me some issues s ive been alternating with rack pulls to try and strengthen my technique

Close grip Ez bar press 27.5kg 10 reps

I can do dips and chins well enough although pull ups need a lot of work ive written myself a new back program for the winter so hoping to see the fruits of that soon enough.

Anyway any of the ladies out there want to post up some of their figures for comparrison itd be greatly appreciated. The only other women in my gym are usually being forced to lift weights by personal trainers so ive no one who lifts from the love of it to talk to.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Evening bump


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench is decent , need to work on other lifts but your strong for 61kg .

as for comparing then if you compare against a strong woman it will be different to a powerlifter .

best thing is have a look at pl records for your weight .


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers mate. I'll have to get online and have a look at records. I know I won't be in the sane league as strongwomen or powerlifters but itd be interesting to see what kind of figures the other ladies put up. A bit of motivation that's achievable rather than trying to go at it with the lads....I'll get to them sooner or later


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

you put me to shame, but I'm only 47.5 kilogrammes :blush:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://gubernatrix.co.uk/2008/12/strength-standards-for-women/

found this if it helps


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, I'm what they call a recreational trainer person...no comps in mind, just doing it for the love of it. But I love the strength training and just have a go and do my best..here is what I can do if it helps you in any way...these are the best ones I've done in the past. At the moment I'm sorta recovering from injury and playing it a bit poop...so don't think I do these all the time ...not all of them anyway...

Bench press..best one to date is 55kg on a good day...but 50kg is the one I can a few of.

Leg press 250kg done today

Squat, highest ever was 85kg pre-injury and only one rep, currently highest is 72.5kg and hopefully on the way up again, my goal being 100kg

Deadlift, highest is 110kg but currently working my way back up and only up to about 90 ish...for several reps


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers guys all very helpful. Flubs your a beast


----------

